# I feel like I'm going insane



## Edifice (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Wait, are you saying you have raped her 5 times?


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

If she doesn’t press charges against you, consider yourself lucky. At this point, you need therapy. Like, hard core, psycho therapy. You are someone who is glossing over what you have done and while nobody here can or will likely help you, you should let her go, try to make amends by doing everything she wants and go work on yourself. Stay away from women and fix your ****.


----------



## Edifice (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You are on the spectrum?
Because, who said this?

The spectrum is now a spectacle.
One that is marred and tarred.
With physical force glaring forth.
Over powering our spectacles.

You said you want a divorce and now it is in play.
Let it run it's course, for now you must pay.

A wife's body is to have and to hold.
But not to ravage, to tear apart her fold.

Take your' lumps, those blows unto you.
Her, she got yours', they, not her due.

Live and learn.
One's created dents never come undone, rather fill in with tears and yesterdays's hope.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Edifice,

If you delete your posts and run off, no one can help you.


----------



## Edifice (Oct 26, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Edifice,
> 
> If you delete your posts and run off, no one can help you.


I wasn't expecting such an aggressive response, as I said in my OP, I don't remember the incidents that provide the label and it was hard enough typing it/coming to terms with it.

@SunCMars - I'm on spectrum because I was diagnosed as such by a qualified professional and exhibit many of the ASD qualities, a beautiful poem none-the-less. 

My relationship is complicated enough without the additional judgement. My wife is a saint and has put up with my bull for a long, long time. I have let go of control, it will be what it is. It doesn't make the feelings, heart-break, grieving any less relevant because I have made mistakes in my marriage.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

That wasn’t aggression, that was a question. I would reread what you wrote, but, well, that’s not an option now either. Just tell your story dude. It’s the internet.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Spicy said:


> Wait, are you saying you have raped her 5 times?


Did he?
He erased his OP.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You are on the Spectrum, so be it.

I am a Specter, a dusty ghost.

I cannot retrieve either, those things that I lost.

Mainly, years spent complaining about things going awry.
Things that I failed to do,never I, to lay down and cry.

If you can fix something then charge at it.
If you cannot fix that, then write it off, rid yourself of that hopeless drivel ....with spit.


----------

